# TV-B-Gone  ``casero´´



## borja1234567 (Ago 6, 2010)

hola... 

desde hace un tiempo estoy interesado en conseguier un tv-b-gone 







que es un aparato que sirve para apagar todas las tv´s, contiene la inmensa mayoria de codigos de apagado de tvs. aqui un ejemplo:





   mirad en el minuto 2,40 

El único inconveniente es que no soy capaz de conseguir el microcontrolador pero se me ocurrió una idea:

Como el microcontrolador funciona como un simple generador de ondas cuadradas moduladas a frecuencias de aproximadamente 40khz podría simularse en un PC su funcionamiento y grabar la señal en un archivo .mp3 por ejemplo. Después se metería el archivo x.mp3 en un reproductor portátil y reproducirlo, en la salida de audio se conectaría un Jack con un led ir.
Y el funcionamiento sería similar.

Pero...

No se ningún software para simular microcontroladores ¿a alguien se le ocurre algo?

Aquí están los esquemas y el firmware para el aparato:

http://ladyada.net/make/tvbgone/download.html

¿alguna otra idea de como hacese uno sin el microcontrolador?


Gracias por todo   espero por lo menos dos respuestas


----------



## thenot (Ago 6, 2010)

Si quieres uno que no use un microcontrolador para que lo pones en esta parte del foro???


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 6, 2010)

> Como el microcontrolador funciona como un simple generador de ondas cuadradas moduladas a frecuencias de aproximadamente 40khz podría simularse en un PC su funcionamiento y grabar la señal en un archivo .mp3 por ejemplo. Después se metería el archivo x.mp3 en un reproductor portátil y reproducirlo, en la salida de audio se conectaría un Jack con un led ir.
> Y el funcionamiento sería similar.


A mi se me cruzo por la cabeza grabar los codigon en mi PC , pero enseguida pense que eso era algo imposible.... o se puede   tabien pense grabar una señal infrarroja remplasando un electret por un receptor ir....  es posible??  esto en duda ..


----------



## borja1234567 (Ago 7, 2010)

thenot dijo:


> Si quieres uno que no use un microcontrolador para que lo pones en esta parte del foro???



quiero simular el microcontrolador y hacer un archivo de audio



bocagonza dijo:


> A mi se me cruzo por la cabeza grabar los codigon en mi PC , pero enseguida pense que eso era algo imposible.... o se puede   tabien pense grabar una señal infrarroja remplasando un electret por un receptor ir....  es posible??  esto en duda ..



si es posible pero necesitas un tv-b-gone original


----------

